# Con Breeding



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

The stickied thread was helpful, but i have additional questions.

Firstly, my female Con i think has just eaten the eggs. 3 days ago i noticed the eggs, and now they are all gone.

1. How long after they lay eggs will they be ready to lay again.

2. How long till they hatch, and how long till they are free swimming.

3. If the female eats the eggs the first time, will she do it again.

This is the first time spawning for both convicts, so idk if she will continue to eat the eggs.


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

1. Depends on the pair. Mine lay eggs about once every 3 weeks. Sometimes every 2, sometimes every 4, but 3 is the average.

2. Should hatch in about 3 day and become free swimming in about 4. From when they hatch to free swimming is normally about 7-8 days....at least with mine.

3. Its normal for them to eat the eggs on the first try (sometimes on the 2nd too). Mine did, but spawned 2 weeks later. Give it time. Before you know it, you will have more fry than you know what to do with....I do...


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

Alright cool.

I was thinking, either they ate them, or relocated them, I haven't searched yet.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

PirateCrash said:


> Alright cool.
> 
> I was thinking, either they ate them, or relocated them, I haven't searched yet.


Very possible. Mine usually moves them to a different spot when they become wrigglers, usually in a more hidden spot. Wrigglers are also harder to see because they are darker than the eggs were.


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

tannable75 said:


> PirateCrash said:
> 
> 
> > Alright cool.
> ...


So when will i be able to see them next?

And will it be too late once I am able to see them, to separate them.

Meaning will the parents have already eaten them?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Typically you'll have some time while they're free swimming to remove them. BUT they are better parents than any human


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

TheFishGuy said:


> Typically you'll have some time while they're free swimming to remove them. BUT they are better parents than any human


I'm hoping to put em in a breeding net to ensure the other fish don't attack, or so they don't get killed cause of something.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just so you know, IME, those don't always work. When I first bred my cons I put the fry in one of those nets. It might have stopped them from being eaten but about half of them were killed by fish on the other side of the net. Just a heads up.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

If you've got your pair in with other fish it's going to be very difficult to keep them alive no matter what you do. If you're insistant on getting fry then an extra 20L will be your best bet


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually I think I gave some wrong info after reading my post. Isn't it around 7 days from when they hatch to become free swimming? Giving the total from being eggs on day 1 to free swimming around day 10? I should know, *** had about 5 sets of fry. Guess I really don't pay attention to the # of days.

I personally wouldnt put them in a breeding net. The parents will do a fantastic job protecting them and to me thats the best part watching them fend off fish twice thier size! I actually had more die that get caught in the net than when they were with the parents.


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

I'll try first with the net and at another spawning I'll keep 'em with the parents.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

The time elapsed from laying to free swimming has variables. Tempurature of water ,water conditions, tank mates and so on.

In a controled situation (optimal conditions) where the water is roughly 78* the eggs should hatch in three days from when they're laid. Then they should be wrigglers for three days. Then free swimming...


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

Haha ok then, they definitely have been eaten then.

They can't be found, water conditions are near optimal and Temp IS 78-79
+ its been almost a week since eggs were layed.

So i guess they've been eaten, maybe next time.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd still keep an eye out, you just never know really...


----------



## ksfishguy (Dec 17, 2006)

I agree, they will disappear for a few days and then, bam, you've got a couple hundred fry swimming!


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

Lol, ok.

That would be quite a shocker though


----------

